# How wide should I go with my handlebars?



## photocodo (Dec 14, 2011)

OK so here is the deal. I am 6'3" and weigh in at about 240lbs. I ride an aluminum SC highball with a pair of I9s, otherwise stock. I am looking at getting a pair of wider bars and going to carbon. With all of the options opening up out there with wide bars, what is too wide? It seems like 730-780mm bars are popping up everywhere which makes me think that normal sized riders are using them. I know that any wider than what I already have will make a difference but is 780mm too wide? how about 800mm? I even saw Syncros made a 1000mm wide bar (not for consumers, just a conversation piece). Is there anything out there that would be too wide? 

So now everyone is going to say that it depends on where you ride and the terrain. I live in Asheville NC so I ride bent creek, dupont and pisgah mostly. I would say that there is an equal part fire road, technical climbing and technical decending. It can definitely get tight in places but I wouldnt say that is the style of riding. A lot of flowy single track that can bottleneck at times. Im not really worried about being too wide for the sake of the trails being too narrow. I plan to start racing in the next year or so doing some 6 and 12 hr races. 

So what do you guys out there ride and how do you like those wide bars? Also how have you modified your stem? how short have you gone? 

Thanks for the help

Photocodo


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I think my bars are 770 and I'm damn sure I've got longer arms than you - unless you are orange and covered in fur. I'd not really think about going much wider if at all - they feel comfortable and much wider would cause more problems with gaps and trees. Just buy some and be prepared to trim them if required. Most have trim marks on either end, so use some lock on grips and try your hands in a few places, then trim if required.
Why carbon? You've got suspension and you'd save more weight doing other things, so why spend extra on carbon?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You don't say what width you're currently running and what length stem, that info would be useful. For me at 6'2" with some long arms I like to run a bar of 750mm-785mm, could go to 740mm, but prefer wider. When I made the switch from a 685mm bar to the first wide bar of 750mm I also dropped my stem length by 20mm and later another 10mm, so I'd suggest get the widest bar you think you might like _(you can always cut it down)_ and a couple "cheap" stems to try and get the fit dialed, then buy a "proper" stem when you've got it all settled.


----------



## photocodo (Dec 14, 2011)

Im not really worried about the weight with the carbon, yes it is a bit lighter but I am more interested in ride quality. My last hardtail had carbon bars and the ride quality was significantly better than with my aluminum bars (IMHO). I have had a few othe people say the same. But it is true I could get a much cheaper set of bars if I went with aluminum. 
I believe I am running 680mm and a 100 or 110mm stem, I will have to double check. But it will definitely need to get shortened up. Was looking at the syntace flatforce as a possibility.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm sure there is a width that's too much, but I haven't found it. Every time I get a wider bar and ride it for a while, when I go back to the old one that was wide enough at the time feels awful (560 was the norm when I started riding, seems like they increased 20-30mm at a time till the present). I'm at the point the only reason I see to go <800mm is how wide trails are (the only time I've ever wished for a narrower bar was a trail that went between a pair of trees that I could ride through with a 680mm bar without slowing down, that I can't now).

It's easy to cut any bar down. If you get something and decide it's too wide, that's easily and cheaply fixed. If you decide you really wanted wider...


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I really like my 780mm carbon Answer bars. Answer ProTAPER 780 Carbon Bar | Answer | Brand | www.PricePoint.com

I am a long-armed 6'4"er and these are comfortable and a good width for me. I also like the feel of carbon and have noticed that I get less tingly in the hands with carbon bars and long rides.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm 6'4" as well. Try shoulder width. Try this, close your eyes, hold out your hands like you are grabbing your handlebars. Now open your eyes and measure distance apart. Start there. Most of my bars are 27-28" wide.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

6'2" and 700mm for me. That's plenty wide. There spots I ride that I barely make it through trees at that width.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

6'4" and I like around a 710mm bar. Good balance of wide but not too wide. Its really a matter of personal preference though. Just cause someone makes it, doesn't mean you need it


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

rossluzz said:


> I really like my 780mm carbon Answer bars. Answer ProTAPER 780 Carbon Bar | Answer | Brand | www.PricePoint.com
> 
> I am a long-armed 6'4"er and these are comfortable and a good width for me. I also like the feel of carbon and have noticed that I get less tingly in the hands with carbon bars and long rides.


I'm 6'4" also and have the same bar, I cut 1" off each end. These bars are great.

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I have more than one bike, and they all have different width bars. Recently, I purchased a carbon bar (CB Iodine 11) that are 700? I use bar ends, and they are perfect on my main ride (Blur LTc) with a 160 up front and 110mm stem. I used some 790mm bars this summer on my Nomad for DH. I did not want less, and doubt I want more.

So, seems to be based on personal preference, trails, and bike setup. Lots of DH, I will choose ~800mm wide bars. Lots of XC twisty stuff, likely 700mm or less.

Oh, I am 6'3".


----------

